

Linux in Defense: An Urgent Threat to National Security - nmridul
http://www.ghs.com/linux/threat.html
By Dan O’Dowd, CEO of Green Hills Software.
======
cnvogel
Obviously this is from a company that sells their own embedded real-time
operating system. The product page of their "INTEGRITY" RTOS touts separation
of components and reliability as the first/main selling points, so it's no
wonder that they try to make other solutions appear unreliable or insecure.

They claim that their RTOS, being Common-Critieria-7 certified, mathematically
proven secure and has been approved for the highest level of safety by the
federal aviation industry and the NSA.

But honestly, when was the last time you've heard about a server being
compromized by a Kernel bug (which should be about the level their RTOS
operates on), in constrast to unfiltered user-input being used in, say, SQL
queries?

------
petitmiam
My first question was what are they suggesting defence uses instead?

"an absolutely-secure totally-reliable POSIX compliant operating system, such
as INTEGRITY"

Then I wondered who makes INTEGRITY?

The author of the post: Dan O’Dowd, CEO of Green Hills Software

